# Wholesale discount for retailers?



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Check with the ABJ Market Report. Don't be concerned as much with his selling price but price your product where you can make a fair profit and still give him a reasonable margin for mark up. We sell almost everything direct at Green market in NYC, but what we do sell to Farm Stands we maintain control of our product. We want to replace any thing that crystalizes (and rotate the crystalized through our warmer) so customers get our best product. 

On a seperate note You also can't take a bath in a watermelon patch!


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I sell some to afew market's & store's.
I bottle in the 1# jars as well as quarts.
1# $2.25, most of them resale from $3.25-3.75
qt(3lb)$6.00," " $7.00-8.50
But I would think it would depend on where you are located.
They should make at LEAST $1.00 a jar,>>>>Mark


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I sell some of my honey to local stores and give a loose 20% discount. I set my price for what I think it's worth, then discount the price for the store. The stores approached me and requested the 20% discount, which still seems to be a fair price. I worked with another store that priced vendors at 25% discounts.

I normally sell pints for $5.00 and "wholesale" them for $4.00. I normally sell quarts at $8.50 and then I "wholesale" them for $7.00. I also have a host of confusingly varied squeeze bottles at a bunch of different quantities and prices at farmer's markets from $2.50 (six ounces) to $16.00 (for five pounds).

I sell a bunch of honey from my driveway on the honor system, some of which "disappears" without payment. I also sell at farmer's markets which require a booth rental. The disappearance and the rental fees probably amounts to the equivalent of a 20% discount.

IMHO, beekeepers need to be "price-makers" and not "price-takers." I sell on quality and the appeal of locally produced honey. If people want to buy cheap imported honey at that large Arkansas retailer, that's their choice. I have no problems with people getting used to my prices. 

Through the last year's price swings as reported in ABJ, I've kept my prices the same. It's just easier for people to understand.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Everyone sounds like a grocery store with their pricing here. Too cheap. I give a case quantity discount on all my honey but not 20%. Some stores might complain but I always offer to buy my honey back if it does not sell. I am working durn hard right now to get my bees back up to the strength of last year, not gonna take a nickel less for my honey.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

And more power to you! Good thoughts, Joe!

Maybe I ought to sell at my price and make them raise it 20% !

Grant


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

<<Everyone sounds like a grocery store with their pricing here. Too cheap.>>

I personally don't think I have the gall to tell someone they are too cheap OR too high. It's your honey ... you sell it for what you are comfortable with and I'll sell mine for what I'm comfortable with.

I use a "per bottle" price and a "per case" price that figures to about a 20% discount for cases.

BubbaBob


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I thank all for their input.

I was thinking along the same lines as gfcg731 as far as accepting a discount in the 20-25% range. The owner of the fruit market had approached me at a recent flea market that I had set up at to sell some honey, he told me that local honey was one item that he didn't have and he thought it would sell pretty good when considering the product mix that he currently had available. He suggested that I stop in and talk with his manager to set up an agreement to sell my honey.

The manager said that he only accepted products on a consignment basis, whatever didn't sell I would take back, and I would be responsible for making sure that the shelf was stocked as necessary. I didn't have a real problem with this, but when he told me that the fruit market sold items on a 50-70% commision basis, depending on the product, I laughed at him and walked back to my truck at a fast pace. 

I guess I'll just have to keep looking for better outlets for my honey.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

I sell to local stores here.I sell it at 2.75 per lbs only way to go.If they wanted to they can find it cheaper thru commercial suppliers.I wouldnt ask for more than it is worth.


----------

